# wifi in the country



## apacz (Feb 20, 2013)

Good morning (or afternoon) everybody!

Just wanna introduce myself, I am Ali, I am in my 50's and married with a Philippina, we currently live in Germany, but we are now preparing our next long term in the Philippines.
My wife and I will stay in the Visayas, in the outskirts of Roxas city, with her family.

I have the following problem:
I am still working with my company in Germany, it is actually an internet company. I need to have an internet access in the house of my family. In their area there is a weak smart signal, and globe is even weaker.
I am looking for asolution to get a stronger signal. I consider to buy thjings in GErmany, and to bring them. Like an antenna, maybe some kind of booster, and a router to build a wifi in my familys house.
Hoes anybody here have experience with that problem? I am just worrying that I buy the wrong things. Onthe other hand everybody tells me not to buy these kind of things in the philippines...
Any advice very much appreciated.

Thx guys!


----------



## apacz (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks! I now decided to buy an antenna here plus a "mobile hotspot". Thats a nice little box, size of a mobile phone, you connect it directly to the antenna, and it creates a wifi. off course You have to put in a sim card. We had some experience with a smart bro prepaid card. Does anybody have a recommendation about cards or contracts, if you only wanna use that card for the wifi? Like a data flat rate?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

What carrier are you going with? I've also been trying to get better internet service in E. Samar so i don't have to go to an internet cafe. I've seen your setup on other websites.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Most internet providers in the country are not worth what they charge-and that's putting it nicely. None of them are reliable and on occasion can be out for days. Best thing I can suggest would be to buy a satellite internet system. Get one that is not based in the Philippines or that anyone here in this country has anything to do with. It can be a bit slow but it is 100% reliable. Only other problem are the constant power outages and that is anywhere in the country for the most part. So for the reliability of your internet, it would be very wise to get a small (diesel) generator. That way you can stay online for work or whatever unless the cloud deck above your house is extremely thick.


Gene


----------

